# Shop Made Hold Downs And Clamps



## jpfabricator (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok... let's see your shop made hold downs and clamps! Anything you made special for a specific job to everyday clamps. From fit and pretty to quick and ugly, don't be shy!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's one that came with the K&T.





Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 21, 2016)

No pics, Jake...


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 21, 2016)

Following...


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 22, 2016)

OK, I'll bite 

MDF ''step-clamps'' to hold a piece of plywood in place.



How to hold a glass bottle on a mill




A quick clamp to re-work a part, made out of a drop.






Holding a UHMW cylinder in the vice


----------



## MozamPete (Jun 22, 2016)

When I needed to mill a spline in a shaft I made a quick dead centre from a piece of angle iron with a slotted hole and a bolt with the end turned done to a 60deg point.
I also locktighted a drilled out nut to the shaft for indexing of the 6 splines as I rotated the shaft.  Worked surprisingly well.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't have one yet, but once my CNC mill/router is up I will have to make one for the electronics encloses I use for my products which will have 8 screws holding the front and back of the chassis to a piece of plate bolted to the table.

Currently I hand mill everything but demand is catching up to the speed at which I can produce. For me it won't be a choice but a need. I'm glad it's going that direction and not the other.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the look at holding UHMW cylinders. I am working on a logic probe to be made of a similar material.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 22, 2016)

I believe this is the manure bucket bracket from a small barn trolley system.
Well, at least it was in the pile of rusting parts from that system.
Regardless, plan is to fit T nuts and threaded rod to make a large C clamp for weldments.
She has a 1/2inch slot between the two pieces of flat bar which comprise the shell. 
I figure that I can make and place multiple thread mechanisms.
Problem is that I haven't needed it since I found her!
Isn't that the way it goes...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Daryl
MN


----------



## pstemari (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's some little jack screw clamps I made for the Taig.  Unfortunately I don't have photos of making the slots.

Setup using a piece of steel strap to lift up from the table:



Milling the sides made a lot of nasty needle-like swarf:





The nuts ensure that the screws don't botton out in the t-nuts:



Size was a bit off:



Checking the alignment of the packing, not quite right:




Ah, much better:






And the finished product:


----------



## dlane (Sep 5, 2016)

Jim: just curious what you were machining out of a glass bottle, could you elaborate?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 5, 2016)

dlane said:


> Jim: just curious what you were machining out of a glass bottle, could you elaborate?



Sure!  Hour Glass

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/the-hourglass.27845/


----------



## dlane (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## David S (Sep 6, 2016)

Well since the OP said to show "anything", I guess I will show my small parts stage.  I repair old clocks and components and often need a way to hold and fixture small parts for machining or sweat soldering etc.

This stage measures about 4" x 6" and shows all the various clamps and supports I have made over the years.







Hold a clock wheel and patch in place prior to drill for pins and then sweat soldering.



David


----------

